# CUP Series&Title ADs



## Xioneer (Jun 3, 2008)

This origin post will contain as many ads for series and single productions of the Centriiost Universe Project as possible. This thread is basically just for hype, but is also meant to interest writers and artists who may wish to join the CUP.

The CUP will be comprised of dozens of series and hundreds of productions, mostly for special webcomics, but also gaming. Scripts for "episodes" will fetch from $150-$800, depending on the size of the cast, the number of locales and the nature of the materials.

~~~~~~[{Begin ADs}~~~~~~~~
"Show us what we're fighting for. Make us care..." "Do your warriors dance?"

A seasoned line of "deadwalker" troops supported by a tide of crash-trained natives...
"We go everywhere to die..."
"Are your people ready for the next three weeks?" "We are completely at your command. Free us from them..."

Against an enemy, dug in and playing from a solid deck of advantages...
"It looks like five divisions, fully reinforced..."
"They won't hesitate to incinerate your civilian populations if they think it will gain them anything..."

And their "allies" haven't been straight with them...
"Hold me closer...I am not the next of the succession...She still lives..."
"We came here to die for you. Now you betray us?"

A conspiratorial charade which may mean the future of a dozen planets...
"Oh the gods, there's nothing in here sir..."
"If we tell our people you are holding her, they will insurrect. If we tell them she is dead, they will turn to her chosen successor. Your preference..."

The Vigilite "terrorists" have three choices, and surrender to die or compromise are not first...
"We have to locate and rescue her or our 3,000 lives are forfeit..."

An Emprizm Guild field operations tactician and commander... "You tell your commander he can just come and get it; we've got it and we'll be more than happy to give it to him and your comrades. I am fresh from that disaster on Cestoic. Our authority fell there because I was reassigned here..."

...his opposite number in the Galaxy Vigilites... "I am a general in the Deadwalker incursive forces. Try me..."

The enthroned of a royal line... "You tell me how beautiful I am, yet you dishonor me by your betrayal." [I suppose I have to die. It was the Heartstealers...]

...and her core of royal guards... "She choose our commander as her successor. Can you keep her alive?" "We failed her. We cannot fail our people too..." 

The tighter you stretch a security blanket... 
"They are watching us..."
...the easier it is to see through...
"It's a trap. All the forces landed on Igynn are as good as hostage..."

A scrap of proof will mean 2,800 or 17,000 lives, one way or the other...
"It gets worse, Aedri let her take it with her..." "Sir! Skrikers are laying straff into the East approaches!" "Too shizzing late..."

Brave spirits stirred to an insurrection...
"We fight for the queen!"
...so that a larger cause can go on...
"His blood was not necessary. You really are "fanatics"." "Only about death and freedom and love and hope and honor and trust..."
...no matter the cost...
"Judge us all now..."

Prizm Breakers: THE RESCUE HERS
Meet them in the middle and they'll bleed with you all the way...to death or freedom...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The DJs: The bets are on...the odds are always off... Don't get skewed...

It's like riding a cracked teapot in a hailstorm... "Don't go too low or you'll shake yourself loose..."
...with no bumbers... "Tag, you're out..."
...no brakes... "Get it up to speed..."
...and in the higher divisions... "It's a Rookie Up these rounds..."
...no armor... "Don't get tickled..."
...no gaurentees... "Trust me..."
...there may be no avoiding an early retirement... "Lork is after you..."
Bounties... "I'm ready for him..."
Packs... "Round up!"
High stakes... "You'll get dead or rich..."
High speeds... "Blink and he's so gone..."
Offense... "Ruckers! Coming up high..."
Defense... "Interceptions projected..."
Double lives... "It doesn't stay on the tracks..."
Sabotage... "Taken good care of..."
Strategy... "Pack light, dress up and run squinty..."
Tactics... "Reorient, get them off and pull over and out..."
Support... "Where are they now? Talk to me..."
Veterans... "I'm a 23.6 survivor..."
Rookies... "Watch your backs..."
Timing... "Pull it..." ...is... "Lay 'em..." everything... "Shirk now!"
Hold it together... "I'm going to take you apart!"
...show them what you've got... "Streaking hot pieces, aren't they..."
...bluff a little... "Are you sure you really want to?"
...save a few surprises... "Got something for you..."
...and NEVER bet on yourself... "It only draws the Wolpheenics. Besides, even if you lose they'll be able to collect..."
All the winners... "It's not worth the risk..." ...are all the survivors... "Keep it beating..."
Oh. "Shrap!" And... "Go on..." ...don't... "I have to try..." ...get... "No way!" ...SKEWED... "Right through the heart..."

An average of 1350 registrations and a dozen new tracks per season, 180 riders per race...
Fewer laps[2-12], more track[30+ mi.]... less time[10-35 min.] ...more[13-53%] fatalities...
Three types, three classes, five divisions... dozens of weapons and counter-measures...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Hear the thunder?" "It's not..."
A storm of a different sort...
"Braze up; the skies are thickening..."
...life dripping, death ripping down...
"Keep your shield up; they're all edges. And pray you're not in a gravity pisc; it isn't the edge so much as its gravity that will kill you..."
In the struggle for Centriiost...
"About two hundred..."
...there are many ways to get an edge over your opponents...
"...better trained..."
...but none may be surer in battle...
"...beautifully edged..."
...than a sky splitting with a thousand edges at once...
"We can't take losses like that again. We need to find more of them and train them and equip them with improved edgings." "It could be the bloodlines; theirs may just be smarter..."

Born to slay and to serve...
"Go for the head and watch your hands. And don't try to capture them; you can never be sure..."
...as battle guardians...
"Chains high; they go for the throat." "I'm not going to worry. I have Devi at my throat..."
...eyes and ears and mouths...
"Flyyt overcoming. Send up our refusors..." "You're not with us..." "Spit it out! Not your tongue..."
...food and labor...
"Brains, brawn, fighting talent or the baking oven with you." "They don't respond to the whip too well..."
...toys and companions...
"If you're going to tease her you better tie her up and make up to her before you let her loose..." [You tell me everything? You trust me?]
...battle fiends...
"Watch your stance and clive their sphines. We don't have the healers or the antidotes to go around..."
 The sky is falling...
"You'll have one stroke if you have no shield; put some power behind it and make sure it is lain good..."
...and not one of them will ever forget...
"I will always see his eyes and feel the piercings." "And the adrenalin..."
...THE EDGELINGS

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SHE: From a supression action in the mists of Flianar, to a conquerance on the scorched and scorching plains of Derith, she was a famed fema of mixed blood serving among the highest and most influential ranks of the Maawquarron Elite Forces. Unrivaled by the peers of her own generation, outranked only by the skills of the Mastery Ones of the generation before, she was widely held as a goddaughter by her own people and despite her "inferior" blood, respected by her peers and superiors. Proud, dutibound almost to the very depths of her soul, vain and fierce, her name was even widely known among those races most recently subjugated under the grinding heel of the Minao Dominion's tight conquering fist of military might. And she chose to betray her people for the sake of an infatuous whim, out of her sense of honor twisted to her own inmost desire....

HE: Once part of an infamous band of mercenary pilots before, he was conscripted from a prison cell and into the Llitaln Defensive Forces shortly after the Minao Dominion had become an undeniable reality to the inhabitants of the Llitaln System. He quickly rose to command his own elitist squadron, Surly, and captured her as the first prisoner of war for the Llitalnese. She had unknowingly enlightened him to what he was supposed to be a part of, had freely made him aware that she was his, and had later warned him spitefully after his rejection and just before her escape that to resist was a pointless effort: the Minao Dominion would hold until death to its foreign policy ~ Submit or die. On her word he was therefore now branded by the Minaoian High Command as a serious threat to the security of the Minao Dominion insurgence network. Of which he could yet choose to become a part....

THEY: Almost her only companions now were the Royal Kept, the offspring of the conquered races, those chosen to be molded as likely puppet heads to act as more palatable authorities for the Minao Dominion back on their own home planets. And they wanted to hear her story. Some of them pitied her, known now as the most illfamed and unspeakably hated traitor the Minao Dominion had ever acknowledged to be of their own blood. At least one of them wanted to kill her for the sake of justice and her own Minaoian keeper wanted her to die slowly to satisfy his desire for revenge. Then one day they told her of news both alarming and wonderful at the same time and she knew that her betrayal was bearing fruit; the Llitalnese were making a lightning offensive thrust into the heart of the Minao Dominion with the help of their new allies. And the Royal Kept were prepared to do their part....

IT: The Teotnem had selected her because of her determination and uniqueness, rather like its own. It had trained her in the Orders of the Mentis and elevated her to the statis of the greatest Hauriied One of her generation. Its own purpose and satisfaction and wellbeing had been tied in with hers for several years and they shared an almost equal partnership. Almost. It threw her failings and emotions up in her mind to make her furious and mentally unstable, not without purpose but also for the cruel pleasure. Hence, the telling of her past to her literally captive audience, whom she was most humiliated and vulnerable before. In starkest reality she was helpless before It in so many ways, but It curbed its meaner side as long as she was respectful and It even nursed a secret respect and fondness for her. That was why she was still alive, why she might yet be freed from her fate....

She has many shadows from the past hanging over her consciousness and little hope held towards her future. But against logic and common sense her vanity makes her believe that her victormate - that godson pantiernii who had bested her not just once, but thoroughly twice in combat - might yet come and claim her as his own. And then there is the respect - nearly worship - afforded her by some amid the Royal Kept, as well as the encouragement and aid she receives from them. Also, the voice of her Toetnem still echoes suggestively in her mind. But honestly declared, she simply doesn't want to die IN SHAME'S KEEP

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Historymakers' Past: Fmalio ~ Phantom Pains
Through the horrible years that changed Sub-Voidia and scarred the racial mentality of the Unicoes almost irreversably, into the innovative period of technological progress through which they became a formidable space military power with equal potential for good or uncheckable evil. Through the physical hell and mental torture of their Allied defiance and subduction of the Minao Dominion, who they rightly held responsible for their taint. Comes an easy peace with the Minaoians, their spirit as warrioms broken and their honor held through defeat, thoroughly grateful for any mercies their former captives show them, so few but for the Unicoes and others like them. And then on, to the personal crusade of one respected Unicoen figure of authority, ready to forgive though unable to forget, ready to act for justice to defend a people bound by ancient tradition to suffer for their aloof brutalities and conquests of the past for an entire generation into the future. The quality of mercy might be strained, but right is right and the murdered are payed for by the blood of their killers...not the blood of their offspring and other family or their contemporaries. Not to the Unicoen way of thinking. The blame rests, vengance should be paid, but where stops your blade? Revenge has to stop, the place where justice stands starkly clear even to the hateful, should they be reasonable enough to look and see. And the final question is, Are you willing to die in defense of the rights of your enemies to Universal justice? Or, looking back if you survive, Was helping earn justice for them worth it? It depends on your heart and mind...


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 4, 2008)

Um... what exactly _is_ all this?  I'm completely confused.... >0_o<


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm kinda scared... can someone explain this? I would have better luck reading the Tora and the Qu'ran at the same time.


----------

